# Best time to buy an Ariens?



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

When do you guys think is the best time to buy a new Ariens blower? Now that winter is pretty much over in New England, are better deals to be had going into the warm season so dealers won't have to store them (that's if they have them in stock), or should I wait until the end of summer when local dealers are getting them in for the upcoming snow season?

Is there a standard discount % off MSRP that is normal for Ariens? Or are the prices pretty standard? Personally, I'm in MA. I'm sure things are different across the country. Also, are most of you buying your Ariens blowers locally or online?

Thanks.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* I would buy it from your trusty local hood dealer if you can. rather than getting it online.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't think you'll see too much discounting on the Ariens machines. Even the big box stores tend to sell them pretty close to MSRP.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

As you said the key is if they have excess inventory, in my NY Metro burb they certainly did after such a mild winter with little snow. A local dealer here offered a friend a new 2018 Ariens Platinum 24 SHO for $1400. USD cash out the door. Generally August is a good time to buy an Ariens if there isn't a surplus, new model year is launched and becomes available to dealers along with any new promo for example financing or warranty extension. Best of luck on your search Ariens is a good choice first rate support and a fair price for what you're getting. My one peave is a poorly designed gas tank/cap used on many of their 306cc and larger low-profile Gen 3 LCT engines.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Another vote for buying locally if possible. 

From what I've read here, you'll still get the warranty if you buy from an authorized Ariens online dealer. But if you need warranty service, and you call your local dealer, they are obligated to work on it (as I understand it), but you might go towards the back of their line. They may prioritize service for people who bought from them, and you may wait longer to get yours fixed. 

I imagine this would still be the case if you bought from a big-box store, then took it to your local dealer for warranty service. 

I presume this is a general phenomenon, not specific to Ariens. It's a bummer, and it kinda doesn't seem right. But at the end of the day, if that's how it works, then that's worth knowing. 

If it's hypothetically $100 more from your local dealer, maybe that's worth it, to have someone who can go over the machine with you in-person, make sure it's adjusted correctly before delivery, and will still be there to support you afterwards. 

And I don't know when is a better time to buy, post-season, or pre-season. But you could maybe call around to your local places (dealers, hardware stores, etc) to see if they're having sales. Their sales might be easier to miss than a Home Depot sale, for instance.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i vote for buying used from someone that bought new for this past winter and is retiring to Florida.

late spring or summer. save big bucks.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, don't hold you're breath for deep discounting on new machines - - it doesn't really happen with Ariens.


As mentioned above, try to find a virtually new machine someone wants to unload. Keep in mind, Ariens warranty is NOT transferrable.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

My personal preference would also be for a lightly-used/nearly-new machine. But I left that out, since he specifically mentioned buying new. 

But yeah, you'd probably save more money if you could buy something 1-2 years old, I'm guessing spring & summer are good times to buy. Though the selection may be smaller, if people aren't thinking to sell (even some of us probably aren't thinking about snowblowers in July when it's hot & sunny), or those that *wanted* to sell already did.


----------

